# *Official* [.:CF:.] Clan: Counter-Strike



## Punk

Hello all,

Well it is for sure now, the Computer Forum Clan is now ready:

*Admin:*4NGU$  and Webbenji (me)

*Clan tag:* [.:CF:.]

*Members:*
Webbenji AKA [.:CF:.][Emma Watson]{CL}
g4m3rof1337
4ngu$ AKA -[4NGU$]-[.:CF:.] 
[-0MEGA-]
Skidude AKA [.:CF:.]Sømberlain
Kobaj

If you wish to join, please PM Webbenji (me) or 4NGU$ (so you can access our Steam Community).
*
We play on these servers:*
_Will be updated ASAP_

PS: mods please close/delete the other thread, it had gone off topic...


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I'm in, I'm already in the community and I use the tag


----------



## skidude

I need an invite to the steam community please, my steam name is Somberlain_666.


----------



## 4NGU$

benji 
up date my tag thing if you want 
-[4NGU$]-[.:CF:.]


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I will send it to you in XFire whenever my application goes through ...


----------



## skidude

Got the invite, thanks 4NGU$


----------



## epidemik

INTELCRAZY said:


> I will send it to you in XFire whenever my application goes through ...



lol my bad...i thought the xfire group was a failure...i accepted the xfire invite.


----------



## wungoodshu

Name's Quizz on steam, and I would like to join. ^_^

I usally play on this server if you wish to join me...
69.9.46.216:27015


----------



## Ambushed

Lol.. I'll join, but im from New-Zealand and I'll have 200+ ping. But its ok.


----------



## Aziek

Ill Join steam name is "Aziek" my playing name is rollback if youve seen me.
Also im from Australia so pings could be a problem but lets test it first 

hey guys could you also invite me into the CF clan


----------



## spanky

invites sent


----------



## Cupcakke

I wanna play....  steam name is Fakeusercoldkamu

My schools ping sucks it up though.


----------



## wungoodshu

Could you try inviting me again, please? I think the name I gave you was my old account. Try Wungoodshu. =]


----------



## Punk

Hey 4ngu$, I updated the player list.
How do you send invites? I can't find it...

Whoever is new and has successfully joined the Steam Community please send me a PM so I can add your nick on the list.

Thanks


----------



## spanky

invites sent again


----------



## Punk

How do you send invites?


----------



## 4NGU$

if you open the friends window in steam first you have to add that person as a friend 
then you have to right click there name and go down to invite to group


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

Hi Guys,

I want to join the CF Steam Community but I am having a hard time determining which one is my SteamID.  I only have it for a week or so and still figuring out the stuff. Is my SteamID the one at the top of the steam window? It says "Steam - 4lb3rt", is that it?

Or I have to go to "My SteamID" under community tab? The one that I have under community tab is a different thing all together. Playing around with it last time without knowing. Did I mess up something?


----------



## 4NGU$

its the name you use to log into steam i think ?????

help theres that guy pleh!!!!1


----------



## spanky

b3rt_d4ni3l said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to join the CF Steam Community but I am having a hard time determining which one is my SteamID.  I only have it for a week or so and still figuring out the stuff. Is my SteamID the one at the top of the steam window? It says "Steam - 4lb3rt", is that it?
> 
> Or I have to go to "My SteamID" under community tab? The one that I have under community tab is a different thing all together. Playing around with it last time without knowing. Did I mess up something?





4NGU$ said:


> its the name you use to log into steam i think ?????
> 
> help theres that guy pleh!!!!1



Yes, your steamid is what you use to login into your steam account. please let us know what it is and I or one of the other admins will add you and send you an invite.


----------



## Kornowski

Boo, Boo! CS:S Sucks! Boo!
RS: Vegas FTW! Nah, good game, wouldn't buy it though.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

Ah... I see...
I always had it to auto login so I had to do a logout and log back in...

So here it is, SteamID is 4lb3rt

Thanks for helping out guys.


----------



## shenry

Can you send me an invite? My steam name is shenry64


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

Just wanna say, Thanks for the invite!


----------



## 4NGU$

thanx to all of you who got yourself display pictures on the community but could the ones of you who don't have them get them please just so it is easy to tell who is who

thanks alot


----------



## Punk

Shenry did you got an invite?

I also would like to update the servers list.
I need a good Gun Game server where most of you guys play because I know a lot of people play gun games here


----------



## INTELCRAZY

webbenji said:


> Shenry did you got an invite?
> 
> I also would like to update the servers list.
> I need a good Gun Game server where most of you guys play because I know a lot of people play gun games here



I am actually pretty good in GG's, I was around *AA* Gaming's gungame server, too bad it was shutdown and turned into a TF2 server....


----------



## CJ7000

i dont have source yet but i will get it soon and i would like to join my id is chrisjames7


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Boo, Boo! CS:S Sucks! Boo!



i think it can get repetative 

its nice though people can make diffrent maps etc.


----------



## wungoodshu

webbenji said:


> Shenry did you got an invite?
> 
> I also would like to update the servers list.
> I need a good Gun Game server where most of you guys play because I know a lot of people play gun games here



69.9.46.216:27015

Really fun GG server... Probably my most played server. It's a lot more fun because it's reverse gun game, so the guns get progressively worse as you level up, so the high levels don't completely overpower everyone else.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

wungoodshu said:


> 69.9.46.216:27015
> 
> Really fun GG server... Probably my most played server. It's a lot more fun because it's reverse gun game, so the guns get progressively worse as you level up, so the high levels don't completely overpower everyone else.



now that's one I could play on, I'mma try it out...


----------



## Trizoy

I just created a dedicated server if you guys are interested.  *24.23.245.235:27015*  Let me know how it feels.. Laggy etc. I don't mind giving Access to someone either. Im [IMA]Rooster

I can also leave it up 24 x 7


----------



## Punk

Well we can use this one for our clan if you don't mine.
I'll see this afternoon if it goes well for me then we'll see. 

Thanks Trizoy


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am still going to try my server, if Trizoys works, I'll just host mine regularly. 


Or maybe, we can have a GG. DM, Zombie servers or something.


----------



## shenry

webbenji said:


> Shenry did you got an invite?
> 
> I also would like to update the servers list.
> I need a good Gun Game server where most of you guys play because I know a lot of people play gun games here



Yeah I got an invite. I can only play CS 1.6 is this a problem? And yes we should play reverse gun game its a lot more fun.


----------



## Punk

well we play on Source...


----------



## shenry

I guess I'm out then...


----------



## p5n32

[.:CF:.] source or 1.6 and where is the clan located ?


----------



## Punk

The clan is located on a Steam Community.
On invites only, if you want to join, PM me your Steam ID.

Source, I don't have 1.6


----------



## p5n32

yeah i live in Australia so it will lag and i h8 newb source so yeah lols


----------



## Punk

p5n32 said:


> yeah i live in Australia so it will lag and i h8 newb source so yeah lols




Well too bad for you...


----------



## Trizoy

I finally got the pure dedicated server working, opposed to the gui from steam. I will make a few mods.. was thinking a gun game and mani-plugin. Ill let you all know when it is complete..

Up and running. If you are on the list and want admin commands  send me your steam id and the name you will be using ingame. Only  people from this forum will be given access(and not to all commands).


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright.
I am getting faster internet this Friday.
Most likely my speeds will be fine. 

If all goes well, I'll have the server running up by night. 

Comcast guys gets here at 10am and has till 1pm to set the internet and TV up. 
If I can get off work, I can get the server up that night.


----------



## Punk

Trizoy is it CS:S??

If yes, I'll send you my info.


----------



## Trizoy

I dont know if I should keep running this thing. I have had 1 person connect and Im not sure if it was a CF guy. Maybe we can use it for tournaments? Set dates 2-3 weeks in advance, team captains.. etc. The teams are picked 24hrs prior to the event... What do you think? If we are all connecting to a west coast server (east coast had a ping of ~70), we can aim for a early night thing.. So?

Yes CS:S


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Mine will most likely be on as much as possible. 

I am setting it up Friday.


----------



## Punk

Well if it is on all the time, I'll be on it most of the time when I'm online...


----------



## lunchboxx

Hey, ill join, im already in the community. Ill add the tag.


----------



## Punk

Alright 

Welcome to the clan!
What's your online name?


----------



## Trizoy

So how about we try to setup a single night to play a few hrs? Then post it and get a few to show up?


----------



## massahwahl

Im a counterstrike noob (Its downloading as we speak ) but I would like to join the clan, maybe someone would be availale to take me around a couple maps and show me the ropes? I played War Rock for a long time and I imagine CS:S is a HUGE step up from that. Thanks! Lemme know if its ok that I join!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I can probably get around 10 people on the server.


----------



## 4NGU$

could someone catch me up on any goings on about the sever/clan since i have been really busy with collage work and my photography and such


----------



## massahwahl

I dont know if it helps, but im going to convert my laptop into a server and would be willing to open a counterstrike server?


----------



## 4NGU$

im sure it would help 

but like i say im not up to date so if any one else could tell you 
it would probably hold more weight lol 


how do you convert a pc into a sever ? 

as i now have 3 pc's and 2 laptops there all crap tho tbh


----------



## massahwahl

Ive never done it but from what Ive been told you can download programs that will basically do it for you. the one I heard is called apache. Might want to check that out!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

You'll need decent internet speeds, for hosting and playing. 

My server will be on as much as possible, mainly 24/7 or when I am sleeping, I'll add the CF information, and the information will be on my LAN site, which I am advertising. 


So. 

I am looking for admins though. They'll be in an admin skin.


----------



## pokemon87654

what is the Ip of the server that your getting up, let me know and ill play in there


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some good news.
I have two internet connections, both roughly the same speeds. 

Ones 5mb down - around 600 or so up.

The other is, 6mb down - 768k up. 


I was thinking of hosting the server on the first set, and playing on the second.


I am in an apartment, my apartment only has one internet connection, and its the second one. 


And yes, I was given access to use the first one. 

I got the server 'up' then shut down, due to firewall issues. I'll mess around with it tomorrow, and this weekend.


----------



## massahwahl

Oh my God...

Counter Strike is freaking unbelievable...

Im in love

I dont know how you add people, but if you guys want to add me, my name is Ukulele Ninja in game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am going to try to temporarily set it up tonight.


----------



## Rambo

What games do you play?

Some of the games I have are UT2004, Team Fortress 2, Half Life 2...

You guys play any of these?


----------



## Punk

What games do we play?

lol please read the title of the thread...


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> What games do we play?
> 
> lol please read the title of the thread...



Oh, haha! Didn't see that...


----------



## Ben

Rambo said:


> Oh, haha! Didn't see that...



lol, we've all done that before  

what other games do you have Rambo? I'll PM you...


----------



## Punk

Rambo said:


> Oh, haha! Didn't see that...


 Lol don't worry it happens to all of us 


I think we should have a meeting online to have a little fun.

I'll say next month on a week's night so that we're sure everyone is there and I'm suggesting on a Wednesday night (France/UK time). How about 11/14/07 that is Wednesday the 14th of November 2007.

Let say at 8PM France (12AM West Coast USA).


----------



## massahwahl

Anyone on the East Coast that wants to play tonight around 7:00 lemme know. Me and a friend are gonna do a few skirmishes and anyone is gladly invited! Lemme know: Steam: Ukulele_ninja


----------



## PabloTeK

If you lot want I can get a team of 5 to go against you. We have our own server and unfortunately it can't be this week because I'm away.


----------



## massahwahl

Well let me know when you get back and we'll do it!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

My server is up.
I will distribute the IP when it is completely done. 
I had a few people on it earlier, I just need to get a different map running, get admin tools up, and other stuff. 



Hopefully, it will be used for Friday 11/2.


----------



## Punk

Alright gamer.

I'll be away next week so I'll try to keep up on the news


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright.
Server works, I set the limit to 10 people, the server reached 10 people and it went smooth. 

Its currently hosting Cs_Office, still needs a map change, admin stuff and some other things.



The IP changed since yesterday, its something I am going to have to stay on top of.


----------



## Punk

Well if you want some admin help, I could help you.

I just have to learn online how CS servers works .


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol.
I dont understand the Mani Admin Plugin installation, and configuration. 



Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I got Admin working and the map has been changed, and can be changed to other things.
I am gathering a few maps to add to the server. 

The IP for the server changes, static IP, so. 

Best bet is to bookmark the server in you favorites, on CSS. 

If you want the IP PM me. I would post it, but I'd have to edit it a lot. Lol.


----------



## PabloTeK

Gamer, use one of the services that can give you a subdomain that changes when your IP does, I think one is gotdns.org.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'll look into that, I may leave the server on till later tonight. 
I would post the IP, but it may change, and I have to go to work in a few hours.

So, the best thing to do is PM I guess.. Or Xfire or something. 

And then you can bookmark the server.


----------



## PabloTeK

I'd have thought that if your IP changed the server would be seen as non-existent, but there you go! favourites keeps the I.P AFAIK, I don't think it changes.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'll see what I can do.
I am going to start running the server around 8:00pm Central Time.


----------



## Punk

I'll try it tomorrow, can you give tomorrow's IP (I'm not quite sure it is possible lool)


----------



## Punk

What's the name of your server?


----------



## CopperKid

providing its CS1.6 im in, 

steam account is optimusunicron 

if any one cares


----------



## Punk

CS:S not 1.6... sorry.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'll run the server now, and edit the IP in so we can check ping and stuff.


----------



## Punk

Alright everything worked out except for the admin part but we'll see tomorrow .

Ping was 180 max for me in France and around 150 average.

Good maps playing, this should work


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah everything went great. 


If anyone has a favorite map, let me know so I can get it in the cycle and stuff.


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh it was good wasnt it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah.
We had three CF members, Webbenji, 4NGU$, and Myself. With a few other people that joined.


----------



## Punk

RRR 4NGU$ I will get my payback loool yeah, it was like two vs me for a while.... 

The last picture, I killed some guy before 4NGU$ came behind to knife me....


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I still have no confirmation on tonight.
For the 11/2 CSS night. 

I'll gladly leave my server on, I just need to know some stuff. 

Like maps, is a password needed, is it still going on, lol.


----------



## Punk

Well apparently they got their own server...


----------



## Punk

Gamer, can you post Screenshots of the server? also of the screen when you enter the server.

Thanks,
If you're keeping it up 24/7, can you give me the current IP so I can add to my favorite?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright.
Found some information out from my ISP.
My IP changes every 2 weeks, when the router does not reset or turn off.

And, I can make the server run smoother, and not get the internet to shut off. I have to open all the ports for my server. 

I know what to look for on my router settings, but does this sound fine?


Thanks. 

Also, the screen you see when you first enter, is under construction atm, I was under the impression of a web design program would work, but it doesn't so. 

Expect a lot of updates in the next few weeks.


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Alright.
> Found some information out from my ISP.
> My IP changes every 2 weeks, when the router does not reset or turn off.
> 
> And, I can make the server run smoother, and not get the internet to shut off. I have to open all the ports for my server.
> 
> I know what to look for on my router settings, but does this sound fine?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, the screen you see when you first enter, is under construction atm, I was under the impression of a web design program would work, but it doesn't so.
> 
> Expect a lot of updates in the next few weeks.


If your going to have the server up all the time I would NOT open all the ports.  All you should need open is the port for the CSS server.  I believe port 27015 is the default port.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah but the internet shuts off when the server runs for a few hours.


----------



## Punk

Update:

New name for me:

[.:CF:.] -UN Soldier- {CL}


----------



## epidemik

woot just got CSS
about time lol

Steamname is jake1016


----------



## Punk

hey what up all?

When are we meeting up?  Long time I haven't played


----------



## Respital

hey guys, whats the server ip?
I wanna join xD 
In game name is Tofu-Man© 
My steam id is Kuzniak2
Add me 

Is the server rpg or reg?
Do we even have one ?


----------



## Instinct5

i wouldnt mine joining myself im a huge css fan so if we have a dedicated server that we would use let me know th IP so i can come pwn  jk


----------



## Butter22

ill scrim yall


----------



## the_painter

+1
i want in....
is anybody on?


----------



## Instinct5

im on add me Instinct5


----------



## Butter22

so if the CF clan wants to scrim mine just add kjkiller22 to steam friends


----------



## spanky

69.76.182.212:27015 gungame server I made; 12 slots. This is a test server to further implement a permanent server. The idea is that map cycle is a regular rotation of gg maps with bomb/hostie objectives or regular objective maps IE gg_churches or cs_office. Currently only default maps are offered but is subject to change in the very near future.

I hope some of you give it a try


----------



## Punk

Is it on 24/7?


----------



## shenry

I can see the server now, but I couldn't before..


----------



## spanky

Punk said:


> Is it on 24/7?



Yes. It is a dedicated server.



shenry said:


> I can see the server now, but I couldn't before..



Sweet deal. I've had one person join, so it is confirmed that it works.
It's currently running a Sourcemod Gungame plugin. It's creator does not have the time to keep it updated and I will be switching to the mani mod gg plugin when I get a chance. For now it still works just not quite the way I'd like

Things to come:
Knife fight option when 1 of each team remains.
Gun upgrade during gameplay not at new rounds.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Edit: New maps have been added. All default maps are still in the cycle and playable. Please submit any map suggestions you may have.


----------



## spanky

1 on 1 knife is now working. 

Switched over to mani admin since last post.

Some default maps removed from list/cycle.


----------



## Punk

Ok I will check it out when I find the time 

Been playing a little bit lately


----------



## spanky

Update!

Turbo Mode enabled
Last Round Kill Bullet Time enabled (for like 5 seconds everything will go slow motion when round kill happens)
Rock the Vote enabled
Weapon order updated
Increased Nade damage
Anti-Camp Beacon enabled


----------



## 4NGU$

damn i wish i hadnt taken css off now 
ran out of space tho


----------



## spanky

4NGU$ said:


> damn i wish i hadnt taken css off now
> ran out of space tho



Get rid of some of that other junk! Play CSS with me!


----------



## twitchtwice

css greatest game ever


----------



## Punk

Ok I'll check out the server tonight 

I've been playing an hour every two days lately, got too much spare time  (won't be for long, got exams soon...)


----------



## spanky

Punk said:


> Ok I'll check out the server tonight
> 
> I've been playing an hour every two days lately, got too much spare time  (won't be for long, got exams soon...)



You will probably have horrible lag since you're located in France and my server is located in Midwest USA. But feel free anyway.


----------



## Punk

I have 140 to 170, it's ok... 

But no one was there


----------



## spanky

Punk said:


> I have 140 to 170, it's ok...
> 
> But no one was there



Yah, I'm working on the whole advertising thing.


----------



## spanky

Anyone interested in an official [.:CF:.] server?

http://www.computerforum.com/117517-official-cf-counter-strike-source-server.html


----------



## Respital

anyone on right now i'll play them ! 

Ip : 69.76.182.212 (official CF CSS server.. i think)


----------



## Respital

or... 216.86.148.137


----------



## ChrisW92410

id love to join as well.


----------



## Punk

ChrisW92410 said:


> id love to join as well.



You're in 

Just add the [.:CF:.] tag before or after your online name


----------



## Interested

if you guys want to have another server, here is mine: 71.162.242.165:27015 .


----------



## Punk

Hey guys, well I just started playing again, if any of you still play let me know!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wanna buy it for me on Steam?


----------



## Ambushed

I'm down to play again!


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wanna buy it for me on Steam?


It's 20$ dude, come on 


Ambushed said:


> I'm down to play again!


My steam account is mountainbenji (I was young lol)

I go by _" H " Exploited_ nowadays.


----------



## jonnyp11

Punk said:


> It's 20$ dude, come on
> 
> My steam account is mountainbenji (I was young lol)
> 
> I go by _" H " Exploited_ nowadays.



i think it's 10 right now on sale

I'll DL it now, forgot about it and been wanting something to play


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> i think it's 10 right now on sale
> 
> I'll DL it now, forgot about it and been wanting something to play



Actually it was under $7! So I finally bought it!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Actually it was under $7! So I finally bought it!


Finally!


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Finally!



Silence you


----------



## voyagerfan99

For anyone interested, I started running a CS:S server myself. It should be a lot easier to run than Minecraft. IP is the same 96.32.27.17


----------



## Geoff

I'm interested!  Just finishing installing CSS.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Same here!


----------



## voyagerfan99

The more the merrier!


----------



## Geoff

Sorry I had to leave so early, got work in the morning


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not a problem Geoff.

We need to organize a weekly CF gaming meetup for this :good:


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not a problem Geoff.
> 
> We need to organize a weekly CF gaming meetup for this :good:



Oooh yeah, I'll be there


----------



## Darren

Added to favorites. Rarely play CS:S though.


----------



## Gooberman

i'll play later have to wait until UPS comes as if i'm on my computer playing games i completely miss them


----------

